# Denzel Washington: The Most Attractive Man of this Era?



## Gono125 (Jun 15, 2007)

People Magazine has labeled him "the sexiest man alive". Do you agree? Why or why not? The man is talented; I'll give him that. What do you guys think? 

Oh, and link:


----------



## Nikitaa (Jun 15, 2007)

The sexiest man alive for me is a person you don't know.

But Denzel Washington is awesome, I agree


----------



## Lux inactive (Jun 15, 2007)

He's cool, but definitely not the sexiest man alive to me.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 15, 2007)

Personally I don't see the appeal.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 15, 2007)

hes just awesome.

I like the movie John Q. he starred in


----------



## RugerRell (Jun 15, 2007)

That was just a popularity contest. If they had informed me then it would have been legit.


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 15, 2007)

Amazing actor, but maybe not the sexiest. :/


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm not one for dark chocolate <_<


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 15, 2007)

I love Denzel Washington, but he's not like super awesomely sexy. o_O

Well, maybe when younger...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 15, 2007)

He was creepy in Deja Vu >_>


----------



## Halo (Jun 15, 2007)

Its more based on his accomplishments and the way he carries himself. I never found his physically appealing, but I can see why others feel that way. 

If its based purely on physical attractiveness, I'm sure Brad Pitt would be on top of many people's list.


----------



## Ash (Jun 15, 2007)

He's attractive, but Dylan McDermott is the sexiest man alive.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2007)

Great actor, that man is. Definitely one of my favourites.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jun 15, 2007)

gtfo hes good but not that good

every movie he has the same kind of roll
its ALWAYS the same

he had his prime


----------



## Starber (Jun 15, 2007)

He's definitely talented, but I don't find him all that attractive.


----------



## Hef (Jun 15, 2007)

Well not really. Give me Hugh Jackman and I'll cream my pants in seconds.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 15, 2007)

He's pretty attractive, I'll give him that.


----------



## buff cat (Jun 15, 2007)

Nope.  The sexiest man alive is my boyfriend.


----------



## Batman (Jun 15, 2007)

Why is the sexiest man alive always old. Why don't they give it to em when they're at least in their thirties.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 15, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> I'm not one for dark chocolate <_<


What about light chocolate?


----------



## Circe (Jun 15, 2007)

I am indifferent toward Denzel Washington.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2007)

I love the guy as an actor, and its nice to see he got this and not one of those girlie looking guys a lot of women seem to be going for now.


----------



## Syphilis And Disorder (Jun 15, 2007)

He's talented. But I do not consider him handsome, let alone sexy.


----------



## Constantine (Jun 15, 2007)

SCREW DENZEL I GOT SUZCAEKS!


----------



## Michael Jordan (Jun 15, 2007)

Denzel is pretty sexxy.. but no in this era...it could possibly be a non celeb?


----------



## Shinji (Jun 15, 2007)

He is a great actor, thats what I'll say about him.


----------



## docterjoy (Jun 15, 2007)

He's talented, but not really attractive in my book.


----------



## Ram (Jun 15, 2007)

He's conventionally attractive, but so is 95% of Hollywood. I personally don't see his appeal, but sexiness it based on wealth, demeanor, style, intelligence and a whole lot of other factors.
The man is over 50, so he's definitely in good shape for his age.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 15, 2007)

His personality makes him look handsome and his fame too, if he was a bus driver no one would care


----------



## Liengod (Jun 15, 2007)

Its mostly because of the fact that he is considered to have one of the most symmetrical faces of any human being, imo.


----------



## Freiza (Jun 16, 2007)

cant agree cuz ima guy, but he's up there i know. and hes a great actor


----------



## Squire of Fate (Jun 16, 2007)

Looked at this man's pic, don't see the attractiveness. I agree more with George Clooney as Sexiest Man Alive.


----------



## Casyle (Jun 16, 2007)

Didn't People magazine drool over him yyeeaarrsss ago?  They were talking about how he has "perfect" facial balance or something along those lines.  Eyes, nose, mouth, chin, et cetera all "perfectly" aligned and such.

Personally, if I was to find a guy attractive, it'd be Pierce Brosnan or Sean Connery.


----------



## Freiza (Jun 16, 2007)

> I agree more with George Clooney as Sexiest Man Alive.


WHAT?! THAT OLD MAN?


----------



## Squire of Fate (Jun 16, 2007)

Volvagiasdeath said:


> WHAT?! THAT OLD MAN?



Old can be sexy too.


----------



## Freiza (Jun 16, 2007)

> Old can be sexy too.


no not really


----------



## Fojos (Jun 16, 2007)

Circe said:


> I am indifferent toward Denzel Washington.



You're indifferent toward everything.


----------



## Dango (Jun 16, 2007)

He's good-looking but not exactly the sexiest.


----------



## NeonRoses (Jun 16, 2007)

Good actor, but he just doesn't have the look I like.

Now, that guy who plays Warrick Brown in CSI - I liiiiiike.


----------



## Jink (Jun 16, 2007)

Denzel is a fucking chocolate stud. I'd let him squirt his syrup on me any day.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 16, 2007)

I'd do him in a hot minute.


----------



## Circe (Jun 16, 2007)

Fojos said:


> You're indifferent toward everything.


Shut up. 




			
				Squire of Fate said:
			
		

> Old can be sexy too.


Gerontophile.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 16, 2007)

i like will smith


----------

